# Casio Solar Mil Style



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

This just in today , Casio MRW-S300H-1B. At Â£32.00 inc delivery it seems a bit of a bargain. Large military style case with the advantage of being solar powered. It's a large watch measuring 52.5 x 47.9 x 13.2mm and comes in 3 designs , White / Red / green. Will take more pictures later. Cheap and cheerful beater!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks astonishing value; a lume shot would be nice if you could?

Graham


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

green


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Rotundus said:


> green


The green I've only seen on the bay as a quartz model. (And cheaper than the solar.)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

actually I meant the green one in post #1 but the other is ok too. as an aside anyone know why the casio stock shots all have the date at 5th ???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> as an aside anyone know why the casio stock shots all have the date at 5th ???


Because there are 5 letters in Casio...

...or some other eason that has nothing to do with it :lol:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > as an aside anyone know why the casio stock shots all have the date at 5th ???
> ...


The five stars they hope to get in ebay feedback ratings.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and Amazonian interweb place


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey jbw,

A great buy.

I think Casio's are fantastic watches and much underrated (simply because of their price I suspect).

They have excellent build quality in my opinion and are very innovative in design.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought 1, needed something cheap that wouldn't need too much attention, or worry if damaged, seems ok for the money though I am used to a heavier watch on my wrist and this is VERY light indeed which will take a little getting used to. Never had a solar watch before and this along with the price made me curious.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I quite like this & have considered buying one as a beater/knock about watch - I have a couple of Casio digitals that I've used in the past as beaters but I've really gone off digitals & would prefer an analogue instead.

Can you tell what the lug width on this one is & does it have a decent lug width (from the pics it looks 18mm(ish) - 20/22mm would be better I think for a big watch), I presume the bezel ratchets?

Many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

The lug width is 18mm. No the bezel doesn't ratchet :-(


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

The lume doesn't last long. Not sure I'm going to get used to the bulk of this watch considering its lack of weight.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

As a "beater" watch, the Casio G-Shock is hard to beat. (No pun intended.)

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f43/how-really-tough-g-shock-torture-inside-57302.html


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

grey said:


> Looks astonishing value; a lume shot would be nice if you could?
> 
> Graham




Sorry I'm no photographer but you can see what is lumed


----------

